

Be clear first and clever second - nathanpowell
http://nathanpowell.me/blog/be-clear-first/

======
p4bl0
This is "premature optimization is the root of all evil" applied to
discussion, nicely phrased.

~~~
nathanpowell
Thanks, I actually had to look up the phrase "premature optimization is the
root of all evil". I'd never heard of it before, at least not as a quote.

------
matryoshka
Clever is indeed overrated. It is so tempting to be everything to everyone as
you dread a thought that you might cut off some potential clients. Just suck
it up and narrow your focus and get committed to it. Yes, you can pivot if
needed but keep your focus narrow.

~~~
nathanpowell
I think it's actually a _lot_ harder to be clear than it is to be
superficially clever. It means you really have to work to define your
audience. Not an easy thing.

------
lewispollard
Now I really want to see this detergent packet!

